# Top 100 courses of England 2016



## matt611 (Nov 24, 2015)

The top100golfcourses.co.uk website has just released its new rankings for England.  The top 5 remain unchanged and the biggest fallers include Wentworth and The Belfry.

What do you think?

England top 100 link


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh man, im away for popcorn.

NW Boys

Formby is above Hillside

 :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 24, 2015)

Surprised me that I have played 5 of the top ten.
[added bonus that no green fees were involved]

Looks like the better 'old courses' such as Hindhead, Swinley Forrest, Silloth etc are getting more worthy recognition.


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice courses on there. Played a few, but can always play more!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 24, 2015)

Much prefer Hillside to Formby personally. Just checked the list and I have played 10.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 24, 2015)

Have only played 5 of those. Find these lists pretty meaningless tbh. An excuse to charge silly money.......all the best courses are in Scotland anyway.


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Much prefer Hillside to Formby personally. Just checked the list and I have played 10.
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses Lou but I always enjoy the debate on both.

 I've played 12.


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			Have only played 5 of those. Find these lists pretty meaningless tbh. An excuse to charge silly money.......all the best courses are in Scotland anyway. 

Click to expand...

They are a guide more than anything and always very subjective. I mean, why isn't Wallasey ahead of Royal Liverpool?


----------



## Retread61 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just had a quick glance and was delighted to find I have played 4 of the top 10, and 6 of the top 12. The bonus being I am a member of No 12!!!!

Woo Hooo!!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 24, 2015)

14 played for me plenty of reason to debate that list.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 24, 2015)

I've played 3... but since I've only played 4 courses in England I seem to be doing well!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Horses for courses Lou but I always enjoy the debate on both.

 I've played 12.
		
Click to expand...

One reason I go for Hillside is that Formby doesn't have ladies tee as such, it is over 6000yds off the red tees which is just too long for me to really enjoy playing there it just seemed like a slog.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmmmm, I have played 15 of these but the first is at 26, so need to play some of the top 25.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2015)

Played 28 and will hopefully add 6 more this year


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2015)

I have played 45, including 9 of the top 12.

Good to see my course rising in the rankings.:whoo:

Not sure how Remedy Oak can be ranked above Bearwood Lakes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Not sure how Remedy Oak can be ranked above Bearwood Lakes.

Click to expand...

That's because it's a rubbish list based on user reviews  ie. a 28hcp slagging a top course off because it was too difficult for them or someone rating a wide open field as good because they scored well round it. 

63 for me


----------



## User20205 (Nov 24, 2015)

28 for me. I've not played Remedy since they dug the greens up & 'sleepered' the water features. That must have improved it, but unless they've redesigned the 8th & 18th it will never be top notch. 

I always struggle to see how Stoneham & Isle of Purbeck make these lists. Both are OK, I may be biased but Brok is streets ahead of both IMO.


----------



## Slab (Nov 24, 2015)

What kind of standard of course/facilities etc would a visitor expect from a course rated in the 70's or 80's


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2015)

Slab said:



			What kind of standard of course/facilities etc would a visitor expect from a course rated in the 70's or 80's
		
Click to expand...

Pretty damn good 

Some cracking courses on that list in the 70's and 80's


----------



## Slab (Nov 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pretty damn good 

Some cracking courses on that list in the 70's and 80's
		
Click to expand...

Reading back its a poorly worded question

I picked one at random and obviously I can't rate it properly just based on websites etc but I was wondering what would distinguish them from courses rated a couple hundred places lower?

The one I looked at seems perfectly nice, mix of reviews but generally complimentary without anything stand-out, an average website, a bit lacking in course layout/pics etc and a tendency to push club history rather than what they do now. A traditional style quiet club & a weekend round for Â£60

As I say seems perfectly adequate and inofitself not to be knocked... I just don't see what makes it a course worthy of inclusion in a list like this


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2015)

Slab said:



			Reading back its a poorly worded question

I picked one at random and obviously I can't rate it properly just based on websites etc but I was wondering what would distinguish them from courses rated a couple hundred places lower?

The one I looked at seems perfectly nice, mix of reviews but generally complimentary without anything stand-out, an average website, a bit lacking in course layout/pics etc and a tendency to push club history rather than what they do now. A traditional style quiet club & a weekend round for Â£60

As I say seems perfectly adequate and inofitself not to be knocked... I just don't see what makes it a course worthy of inclusion in a list like this
		
Click to expand...

did you pick Ashridge to look at?


----------



## PieMan (Nov 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Oh man, im away for popcorn.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - me too. Just waiting for the first really outrageous comment! Surprise no-one has taken the bait on The Belfry and Wentworth West yet


----------



## Slab (Nov 24, 2015)

fundy said:



			did you pick Ashridge to look at?
		
Click to expand...

No but I'm going to have a look at it now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2015)

I have only played one, Close House, but my expectation of those on the list is that they are a cut above the norm. Whether it is the course alone or the course plus clubhouse, as I suspect is the case with CH as the course alone is not exceptional IMO. 

Lists like these are good fun but not to be taken too seriously. I suspect that they are by the clubs however as if you are in the top 100 then people will look to play them. Plenty on here have already commented on how many they have played and how many more they want to tick off. These lists become challenges to many. Unfortunately for me I suspect my number of courses played will not expand beyond my existing one next year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 24, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Yep - me too. Just waiting for the first really outrageous comment! Surprise no-one has taken the bait on The Belfry and Wentworth West yet 

Click to expand...

Excellent courses, they should be ranked #1 and #2 IMHO   :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Nov 24, 2015)

I have played 53/100.

My main observation would be to say how pleased I am to see Swinley, St Georges Hill, Hankley Common and West Sussex all moving up four places.  All are absolutely brilliant golf courses and I rate them very highly in my list of all time favourites. 

In terms of the moves down, no bad thing to see both Walton Heath courses drop a little as I have always found them overrated. 

The Wentworth West plummet is a surprise! A welcome one though.

Of those on the list that I think should be perhaps a little higher, I would vote for both Berkshire courses, Hillside and Notts. 

The one glaring error in my view is Hindhead being higher than Liphook - no way. Certainly not in terms of a golfing test.  Perhaps a better club though?

Anyway, just my thoughts and I don't claim to be right.  A good subjective list I think.


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ive only played one and its number 99 :rofl:

Hopefully get a couple more checked off this coming year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2015)

Slab said:



			Reading back its a poorly worded question

I picked one at random and obviously I can't rate it properly just based on websites etc but I was wondering what would distinguish them from courses rated a couple hundred places lower?

The one I looked at seems perfectly nice, mix of reviews but generally complimentary without anything stand-out, an average website, a bit lacking in course layout/pics etc and a tendency to push club history rather than what they do now. A traditional style quiet club & a weekend round for Â£60

As I say seems perfectly adequate and inofitself not to be knocked... I just don't see what makes it a course worthy of inclusion in a list like this
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what is the course you are talking about 

You can't judge a course based on a website


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have only played one, Close House, but my expectation of those on the list is that they are a cut above the norm. Whether it is the course alone or the course plus clubhouse, as I suspect is the case with CH as the course alone is not exceptional IMO. 

Lists like these are good fun but not to be taken too seriously. I suspect that they are by the clubs however as if you are in the top 100 then people will look to play them. Plenty on here have already commented on how many they have played and how many more they want to tick off. These lists become challenges to many. Unfortunately for me I suspect my number of courses played will not expand beyond my existing one next year.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not want to play on the best courses in the country ?


----------



## Junior (Nov 24, 2015)

22 for me.  I actually ticked Sandiway off today !  Good list, lots to debate as always.  I need to get to Sunnigdale!!!!


----------



## Sheffieldhacker (Nov 24, 2015)

Great to see where I work has moved up 1 spot to 96. Hallamshire GC. Great little course


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 24, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			Have only played 5 of those. Find these lists pretty meaningless tbh. An excuse to charge silly money.......all the best courses are in Scotland anyway. 

Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			Agreed. 

Click to expand...

 Best course in the UK is in Northern Ireland.:ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 24, 2015)

49 for me  including 27 of top 40 - but added no new courses this year - hopefully that will change next year and can get near 60. Be nice to complete the 100 by 2020


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 24, 2015)

A big fat zero for me, really need to start travelling a bit further afield


----------



## Break90 (Nov 24, 2015)

Total of 10 played so far, with at least one (Hotchkin) booked already for next year.

lists like this are always going to be very subjective


----------



## PieMan (Nov 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Excellent courses, they should be ranked #1 and #2 IMHO   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## paddyc (Nov 24, 2015)

Played 10 of these but would question Royal Cromer at #100.IMO nowhere near a a top 100 course.


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 24, 2015)

I think Golf Monthly's Top 100 is a better run-down.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2015)

Bit of fun to see the list, positive some are on there based on the fact they've always been on it.
Played Alwoodley and Hillside this year and as much as I enjoyed both, really don't know what the fuss about Alwoodley is, Hillside was a different league for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			I think Golf Monthly's Top 100 is a better run-down.
		
Click to expand...

Golf Monthlys have Scotland , Wales and Ireland included 

The English courses they have in the list won't be far away from the rankings from this site


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 24, 2015)

Played 7 , think that Wentworth West suffered as a result of the poor greens at this years BMW PGA

Hope they get that sorted before May


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Bit of fun to see the list, positive some are on there based on the fact they've always been on it.
Played Alwoodley and Hillside this year and as much as I enjoyed both, really don't know what the fuss about Alwoodley is, Hillside was a different league for me.
		
Click to expand...

Alwoodley is immense.

Although, I played Hankley last week and wasn't wowed by it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Alwoodley is immense.

Although, I played Hankley last week and wasn't wowed by it.
		
Click to expand...

All subjective to the individual I suppose, enjoyed it, didn't think it was bad or anything, just surprised how high it was in the rankings,


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			I think Golf Monthly's Top 100 is a better run-down.
		
Click to expand...

Different type of list as its U.K. courses, this li's is courses in England only


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Alwoodley is immense.

Although, I played Hankley last week and wasn't wowed by it.
		
Click to expand...

Alwoodley is very very good but it's not immense. You need to spread your wings a bit my friend. If you want immense you need to head to the Southport coast seen as you won't come to Scotland


----------



## Birchy (Nov 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Oh man, im away for popcorn.

NW Boys

*Formby is above Hillside*

 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Naturally :whoo:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 24, 2015)

Only played 2 of those listed and they were both this year.


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Naturally :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You won't hear me disagree :rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Nov 24, 2015)

Played 21, I know it's subjective but a couple of things I don't agree with:

Alwoodley is far too high
Formby is NEVER better than Hillside!!!!!!
Centurion is far too low
Delamere Forest shouldn't be in top 50
Birkdale should be number 1
Wallasey should be in top 50

All IMHO of course


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 25, 2015)

Wallasey and Silloth are pretty much equal in my view so surprised to see Wallasey so low (relative to Silloth).

Surprised St Anne's Old links hasn't made it in when my place has (just).

A few of these on my reciprocal list that I really need to get my finger out and play!!


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 25, 2015)

I've always enjoyed browsing this website, especially the county reviews, but I've never understood how they come up with the placings.
Are they purely on players reviews and how do they place some of the county entries that have no review. 

I think the Guy behind it is Jim McCann who has done a lot of reviews on there, maybe some are just purely his opinion?




Oh, and Formby is without doubt better than Hillside.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2015)

Val said:



			Alwoodley is very very good but it's not immense. You need to spread your wings a bit my friend. If you want immense you need to head to the Southport coast seen as you won't come to Scotland 

Click to expand...

You can't really compare the two. Completely different courses.

I've played some of the courses in southport and they are all great. I just prefer heathland
Courses.


----------



## Junior (Nov 25, 2015)

I actually preferred Sandiway to Delamere . . . .


----------



## Val (Nov 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			You can't really compare the two. Completely different courses.

I've played some of the courses in southport and they are all great. I just prefer heathland
Courses.
		
Click to expand...

I havent compared Alwoodley to anything, all I said was it was very very good but not immense as you suggest.

That said, if you're preference is Heathland i can see why you have it so high on your own thoughts


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 25, 2015)

Played 22 so far. A few more for next year already booked.


Personally I think Silloth is above Formby and Hillside.


----------



## Val (Nov 25, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Personally I think Silloth is above Formby and Hillside.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, interesting one that. Silloth is one of my favourites for sure but I just feel there are a few holes around the turn that let it down a bit. I dont think it's as good as Hillside or Formby personally.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Although, I played Hankley last week and wasn't wowed by it.
		
Click to expand...


Did your guide dog like it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

Reading the article some are in there based purely on name or history, would be interesting to see how many review the courses and if all courses are played annually. 
I know it's not England, but my worry is similar to what some said of the Old Course on another thread that as a stand alone course it's nothing special, but add in the history location etc and to some it's the best course in the world, would be interesting to see if you coukd remove all the extras and come up with a top whatever No based on the course alone.
That was part of my issue with Alwoodley, fair enough it was quiet, but the Clubhouse had no soul and felt cold and the course was quite a mixed back, some really good looking holes and some scruffy.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Did your guide dog like it?
		
Click to expand...

I've played a lot of great courses this year and would put a few above it. Ganton, Notts and Saunton (east) - wowed me. 

I didn't like how open Hankley was. Too many trees have been removed. 

That said, I'd happily play every day for the rest of my life


----------



## Snelly (Nov 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I've played a lot of great courses this year and would put a few above it. Ganton, Notts and Saunton (east) - wowed me. 

I didn't like how open Hankley was. Too many trees have been removed. 

That said, I'd happily play every day for the rest of my life
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. These things are entirely subjective.

I have also played all those courses and all are lovely but would put them in order as:

1. Ganton
2. Hankley
3. Saunton
4. Notts

 I am fortunate enough to have played at Hankley Common about 20 times. I have also had some good scores there so am perhaps biased.   

What I would say though is that Hankley in peak condition, on a warm day, under blue skies, when the heather is in full bloom is one of the best days of golf you can have. Anyone would be wowed by it under these conditions.  It is golfing Nirvana.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I've played a lot of great courses this year and would put a few above it. Ganton, Notts and Saunton (east) - wowed me. 

I didn't like how open Hankley was. Too many trees have been removed. 

That said, I'd happily play every day for the rest of my life
		
Click to expand...

there's a big push to remove trees from all the southern heathland courses. The thinking being that they weren't there when the course was opened & therefore the trees change the characteristics of the course. 

I've played a couple and thought mmmm. The Addington is a strange one, I'm not sure I'd rush back & Royal Cinque ports, whilst a really good links course, I'm not sure it's any better than Hayling for example & is really put into context by Royal st Georges (obviously)


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Alwoodley is immense.

*Although, I played Hankley last week and wasn't wowed by it*.
		
Click to expand...

What was it really like there, their website doesn't reflect their lofty position 

I know a camera isn't supposed to lie but their aerial shots make this place look like a right mess, with the aesthetics of the course destroyed by numerous paths/tracks (looks worse than Birmingham road system) numerous Tee boxes the size of landing strips and a par 5 as straight as a pool cue

And Â£115 for a round! Must have a lot of 'inner beauty' to be a top 25 course


edit to correct spelling


----------



## JamesR (Nov 25, 2015)

For me the real test of a good course is how much you enjoyed it when you played poorly.

I played really well at Woodhall Spa and enjoyed it, really well at Seacroft and loved the place, and the same with Broadstone. But that's why for me, of the 9 I've played, Hillside is the best, because I was woeful when I played there but still thought it a great place to play golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			What was it really like there, their website doesn't reflect their lofty position 

I know a camera isn't supposed to lie but their aerial shots make this place look like a right mess, with the aesthetics of the course destroyed by numerous paths/tracks (looks worse than Birmingham road system) numerous Tee boxes the size of landing strips and a par 5 as straight as a pool cue

And Â£115 for a round! Must have a lot of 'inner beauty' to be a top 25 course


edit to correct spelling
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you are referring to 6th through to 8th holes which are 5,3,5?

Both par 5's are straight but the first plays uphill followed by the signature par 3 across the top of the hill then a downhill par 5. What is wrong with a straight par 5? As Snelly says, when the heather is out in summer, there are few nicer places to play golf. Hankley own approx 800 acres of fabulous heathland so it is extremely peaceful and secluded out there, no traffic noise just birdsong and wildlife.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Fair enough. These things are entirely subjective.

I have also played all those courses and all are lovely but would put them in order as:

1. Ganton
2. Hankley
3. Saunton
4. Notts

 I am fortunate enough to have played at Hankley Common about 20 times. I have also had some good scores there so am perhaps biased.   

What I would say though is that Hankley in peak condition, on a warm day, under blue skies, when the heather is in full bloom is one of the best days of golf you can have. Anyone would be wowed by it under these conditions.  It is golfing Nirvana.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can see that I would be better in the summer. 

Saunton & Notts are both usually ranked above Hankley though.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm assuming you are referring to 6th through to 8th holes which are 5,3,5?

Both par 5's are straight but the first plays uphill followed by the signature par 3 across the top of the hill then a downhill par 5. What is wrong with a straight par 5? As Snelly says, when the heather is out in summer, there are few nicer places to play golf. Hankley own approx 800 acres of fabulous heathland so it is extremely peaceful and secluded out there, no traffic noise just birdsong and wildlife.
		
Click to expand...

The par 5s were exceptional.


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm assuming you are referring to 6th through to 8th holes which are 5,3,5?

Both par 5's are straight but the first plays uphill followed by the signature par 3 across the top of the hill then a downhill par 5. What is wrong with a straight par 5? As Snelly says, when the heather is out in summer, there are few nicer places to play golf. Hankley own approx 800 acres of fabulous heathland so it is extremely peaceful and secluded out there, no traffic noise just birdsong and wildlife.
		
Click to expand...

I went through lots of the holes on their course guide can't recall the hole numbers but certainly a path network that surely cant be as visible when playing and several huge tee boxes (I guess as the course has grown in length) Yeah there's lots of straight holes but far fewer that are dead straight cut at the edges of the fairway, just looked like a bigger landing strip  

No doubting the place must be great and the reviewers cant talk highly enough about staff, food etc but it was the inclusion of the aerial shots of every hole that surprised me, someone must have signed this off to be posted online and they do nothing to support all the good things folk are saying


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm a bit confused how you can be judging a course by the website and course planner - a course can only be judged when played 

Hankley is a beautiful course - i personally prefer Liphook but can certainly see why a number will prefer Hankley


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm a bit confused how you can be judging a course by the website and course planner - a course can only be judged when played 

Hankley is a beautiful course - i personally prefer Liphook but can certainly see why a number will prefer Hankley
		
Click to expand...

I'm judging the photographs and what they do (or don't do) to support the accolade of being a top 25 course. A clubs website is their window for everyone to look in and the standards online are a reflection on the club


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm a bit confused how you can be judging a course by the website and course planner - a course can only be judged when played
		
Click to expand...

 Agree. Read reviews to find out what the course is like. Hankley is a stunning course. Just up the road from me, and I would put on a par with The Berkshire, St Georges Hill. You could build three more courses on the surrounding land. An area of great natural beauty. Would be higher up most rankings if more people knew about it.

Good clubhouse and food. Only downside is the bar closes at 19.00 during the summer.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			I'm judging the photographs and what they do (or don't do) to support the accolade of being a top 25 course. A clubs website is their window for everyone to look in and the standards online are a reflection on the club
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should google Hankley GC, select images and peruse a few photos.  It is absolutely beautiful.

In terms of the website being a great advert to attract people in, I would normally agree but with Hankley, they seem to like their relative anonymity.  The membership is full with a considerable waiting list and the society day vacancies are few and far between as almost everyone re-books when they play for the next year.  

It is not a club that shouts about itself.  They seem very happy to have an extremely satisfied membership and do not like to be in the spotlight.  They do have a couple of Opens and regularly hold The Open Championship qualifying events but in general terms, prefer to hide their charms away.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm assuming you are referring to 6th through to 8th holes which are 5,3,5?

Both par 5's are straight but the first plays uphill followed by the signature par 3 across the top of the hill then a downhill par 5. What is wrong with a straight par 5? As Snelly says, when the heather is out in summer, there are few nicer places to play golf. Hankley own approx 800 acres of fabulous heathland so it is extremely peaceful and secluded out there, no traffic noise just birdsong and wildlife.
		
Click to expand...

The 6th is far from straight, anything in the left rough or heather off the tee would mean having to aim a long way right to avoid the trees down the left. The tee shot plays gently downhill also and the green is 20 or so feet uphill from the bridle path across the dogleg.

The 7th is perfection through a 70ft valley between tee and green and the 8th plays considerably downhill off the tee and definitely sweeps round to the right.

Love hankley, especially now they have improved 4 (although still the weakest hole on the course)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 25, 2015)

Robobum said:



			The 6th is far from straight, anything in the left rough or heather off the tee would mean having to aim a long way right to avoid the trees down the left. The tee shot plays gently downhill also and the green is 20 or so feet uphill from the bridle path across the dogleg.

The 7th is perfection through a 70ft valley between tee and green and the 8th plays considerably downhill off the tee and definitely sweeps round to the right.

Love hankley, especially now they have improved 4 (although still the weakest hole on the course)
		
Click to expand...

Actually, thinking about it Darren you are right, there is a bit of a slight dogleg on the 6th.

Unfortunately, Hankley missed a trick when they did the 4th green. There is a perfect natural site long and left of the current green between 2 huge oak trees, almost backing onto the 18th green. Would have made for a much more challenging hole.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			I'm judging the photographs and what they do (or don't do) to support the accolade of being a top 25 course. A clubs website is their window for everyone to look in and the standards online are a reflection on the club
		
Click to expand...

You can't judge it by photographs or website to have some sort of relevance towards its standard 

A photograph can never appreciate what a golfers view is on the course 

Never used a website to reflect the standard


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can't judge it by photographs or website to have some sort of relevance towards its standard 

A photograph can never appreciate what a golfers view is on the course 

Never used a website to reflect the standard
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can in exactly the same way the condition of the locker room reflects on the club

As Snelly points out they may have good reason to understate how great the place is (& as I said, loads online do hold that positive view) but that doesn't mean they're somehow above or excluded from review based on standards of website or locker room


----------



## User20205 (Nov 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			Yes I can in exactly the same way the condition of the locker room reflects on the club

 As Snelly points out they may have good reason to understate how great the place is (& as I said, loads online do hold that positive view) but that doesn't mean they're somehow above or excluded from review based on standards of website or locker room
		
Click to expand...


Hankley isn't a resort course, it doesn't need to overtly sell itself. 

it depends what's important to you, the changing rooms, the website or the actual course. 

According to your rational Celtic Manor (Lovely website & amazing changing facilities) is a better course than Swinley Forest?


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 25, 2015)

only played 11 of the top 100. Need to change that in 2016.

If i could only play one course on the list next year it would be Swinley Forest.

Also need to play more links courses!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			Yes I can in exactly the same way the condition of the locker room reflects on the club

As Snelly points out they may have good reason to understate how great the place is (& as I said, loads online do hold that positive view) but that doesn't mean they're somehow above or excluded from review based on standards of website or locker room
		
Click to expand...

Reviewing a golf course based on a website ?! 

You're supposed to play a golf course then judge it - not look at a web page 

A top golf course doesn't need to sell itself - the standard of the course itself does the selling. If anyone dismisses a golf course based on a website or indeed locker room then they only person missing out would be themselves. 

It's not a top 100 golf courses with nice websites - it's Top 100 Courses.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Actually, thinking about it Darren you are right, there is a bit of a slight dogleg on the 6th.

Unfortunately, Hankley missed a trick when they did the 4th green. There is a perfect natural site long and left of the current green between 2 huge oak trees, almost backing onto the 18th green. Would have made for a much more challenging hole.
		
Click to expand...

It just doesn't fit in with the rest of the course does it. Raised green, (relatively) small surface with an American course style bunker in the front left.

I haven't looked at that location Gordon, I'll have a gander when schlapping it round there later next year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

If I was looking to see how good a course is then the members here and the GM
Staff would always be my first port of call - guys like Robobum , D4S , Rick and Rich and even Snelly are guys that I know have played a lot of the top courses around the country and between their opinions you certainly get a good feel of the standard of the course - then when looking at the NW courses the guys who play up where certainly know their onions in regards a course


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reviewing a golf course based on a website ?! 

You're supposed to play a golf course then judge it - not look at a web page 

A top golf course doesn't need to sell itself - the standard of the course itself does the selling. If anyone dismisses a golf course based on a website or indeed locker room then they only person missing out would be themselves. 

It's not a top 100 golf courses with nice websites - it's Top 100 Courses.
		
Click to expand...

Look I've no idea why you're making stuff up I didn't say or making a big deal of this (maybe stick to what's posted and you won't get confused)

All I'm saying is they have a bunch of pics that makes their course look crap when that clearly isn't the case. I find that strange and sloppy, you don't 

Get over it


----------



## Snelly (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If I was looking to see how good a course is then the members here and the GM
Staff would always be my first port of call - guys like Robobum , D4S , Rick and Rich and even Snelly....
		
Click to expand...

Even me?  I am honoured.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Even me?  I am honoured.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Snelly even you - we may disagree on a number of things but certainly not when it comes to how you rate a golf course :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Snelly even you - we may disagree on a number of things but certainly not when it comes to how you rate a golf course :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it somehow.  My rating system is: 

1. Course design
2. Course condition
3. Heritage
4. Speed of play
5. Permission for well trained dog to walk with you during play
6. Food Quality
7. Wine list 
8. Club ambience
9. Waitress attractiveness / staff service
10. Volume of water deluge in shower
11. Provision of nice towels
12. Complimentary tees on the first tee


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I doubt it somehow.  My rating system is: 

1. Course design
2. Course condition
3. Heritage
4. Speed of play
5. Permission for well trained dog to walk with you during play
6. Food Quality
7. Wine list 
8. Club ambience
9. Waitress attractiveness / staff service
10. Volume of water deluge in shower
11. Provision of nice towels
12. Complimentary tees on the first tee
		
Click to expand...

All looks good to me


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2015)

Hankley is a really nice course and definitely agree that it is extremely quite and peaceful. I view it as a old school members club in archetypal Surrey. Having said that, it's not a course I love despite scoring very well there.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 25, 2015)

I thought I'd have only played 10 or so on a list like this but it's actually 26 which will be 30 by the end of next season.

All have been played in competitions which has given the best indication on condition, layout, playability etc.

It would be an interesting comparison to see if views on rankings change if moved onto different tees.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2015)

Robobum said:



			I thought I'd have only played 10 or so on a list like this but it's actually 26 which will be 30 by the end of next season.

All have been played in competitions which has given the best indication on condition, layout, playability etc.

It would be an interesting comparison to see if views on rankings change if moved onto different tees.
		
Click to expand...

This is absolutely agree with. I played Hankley off the yellows. I'd have enjoyed it a lot more off the purples (back tees). The tee on the 3rd was 100yds back!


----------



## Backache (Nov 25, 2015)

I've played 8 of the courses which comes as a slight surprise to me as I have played little golf in England.
Pleasant though all the courses were I have to say that the courses I played this year on trips to Ireland (Free and occupied) were on average a cut above.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 25, 2015)

Backache said:



			I've played 8 of the courses which comes as a slight surprise to me as I have played little golf in England.
Pleasant though all the courses were I have to say that the courses I played this year on trips to Ireland (Free and occupied) were on average a cut above.
		
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to hear which courses you have played to see how they compare?


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			That's because it's a rubbish list based on user reviews  ie. a 28hcp slagging a top course off because it was too difficult for them or someone rating a wide open field as good because they scored well round it. 

63 for me  

Click to expand...

At least they rate the course and not the bacon butty and ambience of the clubhouse.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2015)

Val said:



			They are a guide more than anything and always very subjective. I mean, why isn't Wallasey ahead of Royal Liverpool?  

Click to expand...

Because the food is rubbish and that silly 10th hole


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I doubt it somehow.  My rating system is: 

1. Course design
2. Course condition
3. Heritage
4. Speed of play
5. Permission for well trained dog to walk with you during play
6. Food Quality
7. Wine list 
8. Club ambience
9. Waitress attractiveness / staff service
10. Volume of water deluge in shower
11. Provision of nice towels
12. Complimentary tees on the first tee
		
Click to expand...

Number 9 should be higher!!


----------



## Val (Nov 25, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Because the food is rubbish and that silly 10th hole 

Click to expand...

I'll give you the 10th, but not the grub. The food is superb


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Naturally :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Naturally wasn't for a few years.:ears:

It's only since dolly in the halfway house, and stopped baking her old buns that they have slipped.

26 for me, and had to cancel 2 last year due to injury and 40mph gusts.

Some shocking entries.

Lytham, Woodhall, Ganton, Royal Liverpool, Saunton East, Alwoodley and Formby - not as good as Hillside.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2015)

Junior said:



			I actually preferred Sandiway to Delamere . . . .
		
Click to expand...

Ooohhh, you temptress.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 22 so far. A few more for next year already booked.


Personally I think Silloth is above Formby and Hillside.
		
Click to expand...

Get out of town, even Formby is better than Silloth.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 25, 2015)

One thing for sure is that the top 100 list is always subjective and it is easy to see why people could prefer a course in the second 100 to a top 30 - and there is not a great deal of difference in overall quality and experience from, say, 35 to 135. I think the lists would change somewhat if it featured favourites rather than best. If you could be lucky enough to only play 10 courses (say clubs so 2nd or third course a bonus) in England from here on, what would you choose. Today, my list, with a links, heathland and parkland split, would be (in no particular order):

Heathland: Sunningdale, The Berkshire, Hankley Common, Parkstone
Links: Royal St Georges, Saunton, Formby, 
Parkland: Bearwood lakes, Centurion, Queenwood

Substitutes: Swinley Forest, St George's Hill, Broadstone, Royal Cinque ports, Beau Desert, West Hill, Blackmoor, Woodhall Spa, Hillside, Hayling


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2015)

Any courses that we believe should be on the list ?

For me I think Gog Magog is a better course than Northampton County

Also Berkhampstead is better than Ashridge


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Because the food is rubbish and that silly 10th hole 

Click to expand...

The 10th at Wallasey is a great hole - some people just need to learn how to play it.

The food and drink went down great, after my OOM win last year.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any courses that we believe should be on the list ?

For me I think Gog Magog is a better course than Northampton County

Also Berkhampstead is better than Ashridge
		
Click to expand...

I really don't enjoy Northants county. Played it twice now and both times walked away unimpressed.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 25, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Personally I think Silloth is above Formby and Hillside.
		
Click to expand...

Id say Hillside is without doubt the best test but if I could play one of them  tomorrow in Perfect conditions it'd be Silloth, I just know I'd enjoy it more than the other two.
Hillside is just too much of a Grind for me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 25, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Id say Hillside is without doubt the best test but if I could play one of them  tomorrow in Perfect conditions it'd be Silloth, I just know I'd enjoy it more than the other two.
Hillside is just too much of a Grind for me.
		
Click to expand...

That's the way I look at it, played Silloth in brutal conditions and played formby in reasonable conditions and if I had one choice it would be Silloth every time.


----------



## Val (Nov 26, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Id say Hillside is without doubt the best test but if I could play one of them  tomorrow in Perfect conditions it'd be Silloth, I just know I'd enjoy it more than the other two.
Hillside is just too much of a Grind for me.
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the way I look at it, played Silloth in brutal conditions and played formby in reasonable conditions and if I had one choice it would be Silloth every time.
		
Click to expand...

If I had a choice of those 3 in order of favourites on a perfect day I'd be

Formby
Silloth
Hillside

Loved all 3, subjective to what's better but that would be my order of play on a flat calm beautiful summers day.

I think Formby just has a better variation of holes than Silloth and its not the grind Hillside can be.


----------



## merv79 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have played 40.
Hoping to tick off a few more next year (Ganton, Beau Desert, Swinley, Worplesdon)
I am surprised how low Saunton West is ranked, also disappointed to see Broadstone/Ferndown/Parkstone ranked so low. Woking is top 30 but I would rate the 3 Dorset courses as better than Woking.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 26, 2015)

Only played it once with the NW golfers but surprised to see Delamere at the halfway mark, thought it was a really nice course and the clubhouse was welcoming but didn't think it was a top 100 course. Even though the wind was brutal and my putting was horrendous I much preffered Caldy, thought that was a cracking course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

Val said:



			If I had a choice of those 3 in order of favourites on a perfect day I'd be

Formby
Silloth
Hillside

Loved all 3, subjective to what's better but that would be my order of play on a flat calm beautiful summers day.

I think Formby just has a better variation of holes than Silloth and its not the grind Hillside can be.
		
Click to expand...

Liverbirdie is never going to speak to you again


----------



## Snelly (Nov 26, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			If you could be lucky enough to only play 10 courses (say clubs so 2nd or third course a bonus) in England from here on, what would you choose. Today, my list, with a links, heathland and parkland split, would be (in no particular order):

Heathland: Sunningdale, The Berkshire, Hankley Common, Parkstone
Links: Royal St Georges, Saunton, Formby, 
Parkland: Bearwood lakes, Centurion, Queenwood

Substitutes: Swinley Forest, St George's Hill, Broadstone, Royal Cinque ports, Beau Desert, West Hill, Blackmoor, Woodhall Spa, Hillside, Hayling
		
Click to expand...

Mine would be:

Sunningdale, Swinley, St Georges Hill, Hankley Common, West Sussex, Royal Ashdown, Royal St Georges, Ganton, Saunton, Bearwood Lakes.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Liverbirdie is never going to speak to you again 

Click to expand...

Why do you think he posted it


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

Mine based on what i've played (45 of top 100) would be (in no order)

Saunton
Woburn (3 great courses)
Notts
Ganton
Woodhall Spa
Alwoodley
Moortown
Burnham & Berrow
Royal Liverpool
Sherwood Forest


Next year i have - Sunningdale x 2, St Georges Hill, Cinque Ports, RSG and Worplesdon lined up, so i would expect those to make the top 10


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2015)

RSG
Royal Liverpool
Cinque Ports 
Bearwood Lakes
Berkshire
Centurion
Alwoodly
Woburn Dukes
Littlestone 
Liphook


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 26, 2015)

merv79 said:



			I am surprised how low Saunton West is ranked
		
Click to expand...

I was very surprised to see Hayling ranked higher than Saunton West! Much as I love Hayling, the West is a very good course.


----------



## Val (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Liverbirdie is never going to speak to you again 

Click to expand...

You say that like its a bad thing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Liverbirdie is never going to speak to you again 

Click to expand...

It seems to be that people who can't get around Hillside in a man's score, prefer Formby.:smirk:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			It seems to be that people who can't get around Hillside in a man's score, prefer Formby.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I went round in +3 with a double on the last and still prefer Formby..... 

And still wasn't good enough to beat left handed Dave!!! :rofl:


----------



## Backache (Nov 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It would be interesting to hear which courses you have played to see how they compare?
		
Click to expand...

The English courses I played were:
Woodhall Spa
Cinque Ports
West Sussex
Notts
Royal Ashdown Forest
Princes
Goodwood
Littlestone

The Irish courses I played
Rosapenna
Narin & Portnoo
Ballyliffin
CastleRock
Portrush
Portstewart
(order of playing rather than order of preference.)
My comments were not meant to be critical of the English courses all of which I enjoyed, rather praising the Irish courses which were all superb.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2015)

Val said:



			If I had a choice of those 3 in order of favourites on a perfect day I'd be

Formby
Silloth
Hillside

Loved all 3, subjective to what's better but that would be my order of play on a flat calm beautiful summers day.

I think Formby just has a better variation of holes than Silloth and its not the grind Hillside can be.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that assessment. Hillside is fantastic, but it can get to be a bit of a slog later in the round.. The back 9 at Silloth is fantastic and if you're playing well can be as good a 9 holes as anywhere in England.. The only weak hole is the dogleg par 4 at the turn.. Formby is stunning though...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 26, 2015)

Backache said:



			The English courses I played were:
Woodhall Spa
Cinque Ports
West Sussex
Notts
Royal Ashdown Forest
Princes
Goodwood
Littlestone

The Irish courses I played
Rosapenna
Narin & Portnoo
Ballyliffin
CastleRock
Portrush
Portstewart
(order of playing rather than order of preference.)
My comments were not meant to be critical of the English courses all of which I enjoyed, rather praising the Irish courses which were all superb.
		
Click to expand...

Just asked out of curiosity. Only played both the Rosapenna and Ballyliffen courses on your list. The Tom Morris course at Rosapenna is OK but the other 3 are all very good indeed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I went round in +3 with a double on the last and still prefer Formby..... 

And still wasn't good enough to beat left handed Dave!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but you prefer over-rated Fairhaven to Lytham green drive.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'd agree with that assessment. Hillside is fantastic, but it can get to be a bit of a slog later in the round.. The back 9 at Silloth is fantastic and if you're playing well can be as good a 9 holes as anywhere in England.. The only weak hole is the dogleg par 4 at the turn.. Formby is stunning though...
		
Click to expand...

What I dislike about Silloth is that it is an out-and-back course. Silloth is very good, but it can be demoralising scoring 8-10 points on one nine and 20-odd on the other nine. Both scenarios can be a bit crazy golf-ish.

A bit like you at Aberdov.........


----------



## Backache (Nov 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Just asked out of curiosity. Only played both the Rosapenna and Ballyliffen courses on your list. The Tom Morris course at Rosapenna is OK but the other 3 are all very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably agree htat The Tom Morris was the least interesting of the Irish courses but I still thought it pretty good and the greens when I played it were truly outstanding.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What I dislike about Silloth is that it is an out-and-back course. Silloth is very good, but it can be demoralising scoring 8-10 points on one nine and 20-odd on the other nine. Both scenarios can be a bit crazy golf-ish.

A bit like you at Aberdov.........

Click to expand...

Aber-what? I have no recollection of ever going there!!! 

The last few holes at Silloth are fantastic for us big hitters.. I can fully understand why you don't rate it....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Aber-what? I have no recollection of ever going there!!! 

The last few holes at Silloth are fantastic for us big hitters.. I can fully understand why you don't rate it....

Click to expand...

Your only a big hitter, because you irons weigh 1.8 grammes, and are made by NASA.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your only a big hitter, because you irons weigh 1.8 grammes, and are made by NASA.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have the exact same irons as you numbnuts.....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Val said:



			If I had a choice of those 3 in order of favourites on a perfect day I'd be

Formby
Silloth
Hillside

Loved all 3, subjective to what's better but that would be my order of play on a flat calm beautiful summers day.

I think Formby just has a better variation of holes than Silloth and its not the grind Hillside can be.
		
Click to expand...

Formby last of the 3 for me. I might sneak Hillside to number 1 but I love Silloth, apart from the 9th and 10th holes.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Only par 5 I've ever hit in 2 was at silloth. Hybrid-5iron!

 That was some wind that day, most took driver on a 150ish I think par 3. Then captianron took a PW on a 180 par 3! 

Cracking day, not a patch on formby though! 

Another who also thinks alwoodley is way too high up the list


----------



## Odvan (Nov 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What I dislike about Silloth is that it is an out-and-back course. Silloth is very good, but it can be demoralising scoring 8-10 points on one nine and 20-odd on the other nine. Both scenarios can be a bit crazy golf-ish.

A bit like you at Aberdov.........

Click to expand...

I loved Silloth, not too sure that 20 odd points on ANY nine is applicable to me but the 8-10 points certainly was (well, between two of us :rofl. Wouldn't stop me going back in a heartbeat. My gut feel having played Formby early this season was that Formby was better than Hillside but need to revisit Silloth and Formby which I'll be doing next season. You simply have to think more at Formby. Hillside is superb but it's very much 'play as you see'. Silloth was just a mental, mental day and is a distant memory 

And another one that agrees with Alwoodley being way, way too high in that list.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I loved Silloth, not too sure that 20 odd points on ANY nine is applicable to me but the 8-10 points certainly was (well, between two of us :rofl. Wouldn't stop me going back in a heartbeat. My gut feel having played Formby early this season was that Formby was better than Hillside but need to revisit Silloth and Formby which I'll be doing next season. You simply have to think more at Formby. Hillside is superb but it's very much 'play as you see'. Silloth was just a mental, mental day and is a distant memory 

And another one that agrees with Alwoodley being way, way too high in that list.
		
Click to expand...

With the risk of p*ssing a few people off, I'd be interested to know the handicap of those that didn't enjoy Alwoodley.

This isn't a judgement on ability to 'rate' a golf course at all. I just wonder if it was frankly 'too hard' for them.

Just a thought but it's a seriously tough golf course


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Formby last of the 3 for me. I might sneak Hillside to number 1 but I love Silloth, apart from the 9th and 10th holes.
		
Click to expand...

Agree the 10th at Silloth is a weak hole but I think the 9th is a stunning hole. It can play anything from sand wedge to timber off the tee and if you miss the green bogey can be a good score.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 26, 2015)

The only course I've played that has 18 Strong holes is Birkdale, the rest I tend to rate the whole course on the strength of its best holes.
The 11th at Hillside is one of the best Golf holes I've played but the rest just doesn't blow me away. 
I think its the fact that the fairways are very flat albeit lined by huge dunes.
I honestly think..pick the best 6 holes from Hillside Formby Wallasey & Silloth
and I'd go
Silloth
Wallasey
Formby
Hillside

I love the Undulating Natural feel of the better holes at Wallasey & Silloth

Maybe a silly way to judge but it's always the best holes that I remember.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			With the risk of p*ssing a few people off, I'd be interested to know the handicap of those that didn't enjoy Alwoodley.

This isn't a judgement on ability to 'rate' a golf course at all. I just wonder if it was frankly 'too hard' for them.

Just a thought but it's a seriously tough golf course
		
Click to expand...

Erm, it's a disrespectful 'wonder' really. I love playing tough courses. That's the whole point, certainly for me anyway. Whether I can handle them is irrelevant as to whether or not I believe it to be a top course when comparing it to other, top courses. If that makes sense.... Played Castle Stuart have you? I have, it ripped me and many other lower handicappers apart but blimey, what an amazing test of golf. A wonderful course.

Im off 13 but my eyes are probably on a par with yours, even if the golf skill isn't. 

I've played some cracking courses this season gone, including Alwoodley. People are saying it's too high in this list, that's all. I've certainly not said it was a goat track, it isn't. But I do remember playing the round chatting to my group saying that it's normal green fee was high and that says a lot to me. Oh and by that point I probably hadn't posted my 22 points....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

saving_par said:



			Agree the 10th at Silloth is a weak hole but I think the 9th is a stunning hole. It can play anything from sand wedge to timber off the tee and if you miss the green bogey can be a good score.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with that. The 9th is a peach of a par 3. Hit 4 Iron last time into a brutal wind. 10th is an ok hole. It's not a bad hole but just an average par 4.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			With the risk of p*ssing a few people off, I'd be interested to know the handicap of those that didn't enjoy Alwoodley.

This isn't a judgement on ability to 'rate' a golf course at all. I just wonder if it was frankly 'too hard' for them.

Just a thought but it's a seriously tough golf course
		
Click to expand...

I have played Alwoodley 3 times now. It's not that tough.  

Visually I think it's a stunning course. But it's got a few average holes as well as a few crackers. The green fee is pricey for what it is though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Erm, it's a disrespectful 'wonder' really. I love playing tough courses. That's the whole point, certainly for me anyway. Whether I can handle them is irrelevant as to whether or not I believe it to be a top course when comparing it to other, top courses. If that makes sense.... Played Castle Stuart have you? I have, it ripped me and many other lower handicappers apart but blimey, what an amazing test of golf. A wonderful course.

Im off 13 but my eyes are probably on a par with yours, even if the golf skill isn't. 

I've played some cracking courses this season gone, including Alwoodley. People are saying it's too high in this list, that's all. I've certainly not said it was a goat track, it isn't. But I do remember playing the round chatting to my group saying that it's normal green fee was high and that says a lot to me. Oh and by that point I probably hadn't posted my 22 points....
		
Click to expand...

22 points is a good round for you!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			22 points is a good round for you!
		
Click to expand...

It's 2 good rounds for Matt...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			The only course I've played that has 18 Strong holes is Birkdale, the rest I tend to rate the whole course on the strength of its best holes.
The 11th at Hillside is one of the best Golf holes I've played but the rest just doesn't blow me away. 
I think its the fact that the fairways are very flat albeit lined by huge dunes.
I honestly think..pick the best 6 holes from Hillside Formby Wallasey & Silloth
and I'd go
Silloth
Wallasey
Formby
Hillside

I love the Undulating Natural feel of the better holes at Wallasey & Silloth

Maybe a silly way to judge but it's always the best holes that I remember.
		
Click to expand...

Another one to exit the liverbirdie hillside club! I can't wait for the next meet. The hillside debate will be relentless


----------



## Odvan (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			22 points is a good round for you!
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			It's 2 good rounds for Matt...
		
Click to expand...

Laurel and Hardy have arrived...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			It's 2 good rounds for Matt...
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but fair


----------



## Val (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			With the risk of p*ssing a few people off, I'd be interested to know the handicap of those that didn't enjoy Alwoodley.

This isn't a judgement on ability to 'rate' a golf course at all. I just wonder if it was frankly 'too hard' for them.

Just a thought but it's a seriously tough golf course
		
Click to expand...

Handicap has nothing to do with it, I play off 12 and think I had around 32-34 points or so that day. It's a very good golf course but I wouldn't have it any where near my top 10 courses played. It was a challenge but not a grind. I've played plenty tougher. Right now I couldn't tell you what the best hole is there.  Most of the top courses I've played I could tell you a few of their best holes.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have played Alwoodley 3 times now. It's not that tough.  

Visually I think it's a stunning course. But it's got a few average holes as well as a few crackers. The green fee is pricey for what it is though.
		
Click to expand...

I paid Â£50??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2015)

Surprised to find I've played 41 of them.  If I had to narrow it down to 10 it would be;

West Sussex
Littlestone 
Rye
Royal St. Georges
Sunningdale
Saunton (East)
The Berkshire
Perranporth
Royal Cinque Ports
Walton Heath

Quite what The Addington is doing in the top 100, never mind at No. 40 defeats me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			With the risk of p*ssing a few people off, I'd be interested to know the handicap of those that didn't enjoy Alwoodley.

This isn't a judgement on ability to 'rate' a golf course at all. I just wonder if it was frankly 'too hard' for them.

Just a thought but it's a seriously tough golf course
		
Click to expand...

I'm off 14, only played Hillside and Alwoodley once and that was this year, scored much better at Alwoodley, Hillside ripped me to bits, as previously posted and people have discussed how you rate a course, whether it's just the 18 holes or them plus clubhouse etc. Alwoodley wasn't bad, just found the course quite scruffy, tee boxes etc, Hillside was in a far better condition, if you bring Clubhouse etc in to it, it was chalk n cheese, Hillside staff were chatty and friendly, made you feel welcome.  Alwoodley to me was souless and almost like we were an imbuggerance, great golfing company both times, just felt a bit deflated after the hype.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I paid Â£50??
		
Click to expand...

Was that twilight? Regular summer rate is Â£85

I paid members guest fee and it was worth that


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Was that twilight? Regular summer rate is Â£85

I paid members guest fee and it was worth that 

Click to expand...

Here here 

To be fair i think its a very good golf course and a good test. 

Its not in the same league as some of the others mentioned on here though.


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2015)

My top ten played would be :

Royal St Georges
Sunningdale New
Sunningdale Old
Royal Liverpool
Saunton East
The Berkshire Red
Royal Cinque Ports
St Georges Hill
Hankley
Broadstone


Tough choices, especially having to leave out the likes of Woodhall, Walton Heath. and Swinley.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 26, 2015)

Blimey.....my English top 10

Birkdale
Royal St Georges
Ganton
Sunningdale Old
Sunningdale New
St Enodoc
Berkshire Red
West Sussex
Saunton East
Hankley


Can't believe I've had to leave out the Belfry, Grove and Lydd


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 26, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I honestly think..pick the best 6 holes from Hillside Formby Wallasey & Silloth
and I'd go
Silloth
Wallasey
Formby
Hillside
.
		
Click to expand...

going by picking the best (or my favourite) 6 holes I'd have to go:

Formby 
Hillside
Silloth
Wallasey


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Surprised to find I've played 41 of them.  If I had to narrow it down to 10 it would be;

West Sussex
Littlestone 
Rye
Royal St. Georges
Sunningdale
Saunton (East)
The Berkshire
Perranporth
Royal Cinque Ports
Walton Heath

Quite what The Addington is doing in the top 100, never mind at No. 40 defeats me.
		
Click to expand...

You gorra problem with north?

Although dont come up here, it's full of peasants who dont know a great course when they see one.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 26, 2015)

Alwoodley is a fantastic course and in great condition when we played but I think if you break it down some of the holes are on a par with some of the Â£20/Â£30 course's in Leeds/Bradford. Think it's been discussed on here before about remembering all the holes on a course, I think I can remember about 12/13. I'd love to play it again but wouldn't want to pay the full green fee. Parts of the course is very similar to Bingley St Ives on the top holes with the heather.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			going by picking the best (or my favourite) 6 holes I'd have to go:

Formby 
Hillside
Silloth
Wallasey
		
Click to expand...

Why 6 holes? The're made up of 18 last time I looked.

Your even bending the rules now. Maybe Dave likes the best left handed holes.


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You gorra problem with north?

Click to expand...

 North of Watford it would seem. Mind you who needs to venture up North with all the great courses in the Sarf.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2015)

richart said:



			North of Watford it would seem. Mind you who needs to venture up North with all the great courses in the Sarf.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the course reviewers attitude as well.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 27, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Totally agree with that. The 9th is a peach of a par 3. Hit 4 Iron last time into a brutal wind. 10th is an ok hole. It's not a bad hole but just an average par 4.
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky enough to be a member at Silloth for a few years. I think it is a wonderful course, often massively changing with the conditions. I have also hit a 4 iron at the 9th, and also a sand wedge (not for my second shot). I agree the 10th is not the greatest hole, but it isn't a terrible hole either. It is just that after the magnificent 1st to 9th, and knowing the 11th to the end, it comes across as a bit weak for sure. Not necessarily without danger, though.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 27, 2015)

I thought Alwoodley was great!

No it wasn't the hardest of courses I've ever played, however it made you think.  I was surprised at how many people were playing driver (myself included) instead of an easy iron off the tee to take the trouble out.  I liked the fact that after the 1st 2 holes, none of the rest were in the same direction, so you were always thinking about the breeze and the course sat perfectly onto the land, very natural rather than built. It's a very good course and think ranked about right.

Into the Hillside / Formby / Silloth debate.  For the courses themselves I'd rank them as follows (but they are oh so close!)

Hillside
Silloth
Formby

But then here's the kicker.  If I was to be a member at them and play them every week I'd go:
Formby
Silloth
Hillside


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 27, 2015)

10th at silloth is a nice wee hole.   suckered me into going for it and knocked it out of bounds.

If I was a member there it would be a lay up and pitch and putt bird attempt. Something to look forward to in a round or maybe to kick start a revival in a round.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I have the exact same irons as you numbnuts.....

Click to expand...

Mine are too heavy (KBS) - does that mean Kan't Bloody Swing (them), thinking of swapping them over with my lighter R9 shafts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mine are too heavy (KBS) - does that mean Kan't Bloody Swing (them), thinking of swapping them over with my lighter R9 shafts.
		
Click to expand...


Phew that's a relief! There was me thinking the reason I can't get it out there anymore is because I'm getting old and all along it's my shafts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mine are too heavy (KBS) - does that mean Kan't Bloody Swing (them), thinking of swapping them over with my lighter R9 shafts.
		
Click to expand...

When I went for my fitting a while back I thought the KBS felt lighter ? But guess depends what's in your r9


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When I went for my fitting a while back I thought the KBS felt lighter ? But guess depends what's in your r9
		
Click to expand...

Danny Sturridges legs!


----------



## Junior (Nov 27, 2015)

My top 10 courses that i've played are 

Royal Birkdale
Royal Dornoch
Turnberry
Woodhall Spa
Formby
Hoylake
Royal Sotogrande
Ballyliffin (Glashedy)
Hillside
Castle Stuart


Honourable mentions go to Silloth, Port Stewart Strand, Nairn, Alwoodley, La Quinta, West lancs, Southport and Ainsdale

I need to get around Sunningdale, Swinley, St Georges Hill


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2015)

Junior said:



My top 10 courses that i've played are 

Royal Birkdale
Royal Dornoch
Turnberry
Woodhall Spa
Formby
Hoylake
Royal Sotogrande
Ballyliffin (Glashedy)
Hillside
Castle Stuart


Honourable mentions go to Silloth, Port Stewart Strand, Nairn, Alwoodley, La Quinta, West lancs, Southport and Ainsdale

I need to get around Sunningdale, Swinley, St Georges Hill


Click to expand...


So we're not sticking to England then?


----------



## Junior (Nov 27, 2015)

drive4show said:



			So we're not sticking to England then?   

Click to expand...

 ooops , yeah, 

Birkdale
Woodhall Spa
Formby
Hoylake
Hillside
Silloth
S&A
West Lancs
Beau Desert
Sandiway / Delamere


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Danny Sturridges legs!

Click to expand...

Best retire.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

I like this list. Not sure I agree with it. Good to see places like Blackmoor on there. Surprised Frilford Red is a new entry


----------

